# FR: il fallait que / il a fallu que



## Icetrance

Hello,

The sentence: La vase a dû être fragile pour se casser si facilement.

If I want to use "falloir", which one would be best to use?

Il a fallu que la vase soit fragile pour se casser si facilement.
Il fallait que la vase soit fragile pour se casser si facilement.


I would think the first sentence would be best since you're using the passé composé in the original sentence.

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## radagasty

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> The sentence: La vase a dû être fragile pour se casser si facilement.
> 
> If I want to use "falloir", which one would be best to use?


 
I would go with the passé composé: 

_Il a fallu que* le* vase soit fragile pour se casser si facilement._


----------



## geostan

I think I would have said for the original sentence:

Le vase devait être fragile pour s'etre cassé si facilement.

I suggest this because at the moment it broke, it was in a fragile state.

I would therefore have used "Il fallait que" to replace "devoir."

Cheers!


----------



## itka

I think both are possible, but I prefer the first one :
_"Il fallait que le vase soit fragile pour se casser si facilement"

_Remember that imperfect is usually the tense of the description : le vase était fragile..., il fallait qu'il soit fragile...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> I think both are possible, but I prefer the first one :
> _"Il fallait que le vase soit fragile pour se casser si facilement"
> 
> _Remember that imperfect is usually the tense of the description : le vase était fragile..., il fallait qu'il soit fragile...



I'm not sure the passé composé would really be acceptable in this case, because, as Geostan and you pointed out, we're talking about the mere *state/**description* of the vase. If the sentence had been the following one, I think the passé composé would have been more acceptable:_ Le vase a dû être fragil*isé* pour s'être cassé si facilement._​(At some point, the vase *became* fragile.)


geostan said:


> I think I would have said for the original sentence:
> 
> Le vase devait être fragile pour s'être cassé si facilement.
> 
> I suggest this because at the moment it broke, it was in a fragile state.
> 
> I would therefore have used "Il fallait que" to replace "devoir."
> 
> Cheers!


 I definitely agree with you, Geostan.

I think I would also have used the past infinitive (_s'être cassé_) as you have… But using the present is not incorrect…


----------



## itka

I think we could easily say :
_"Il a fallu que ce vase soit bien fragile pour se casser ainsi au premier choc !"

_but imperfect is probably more frequent.


----------



## Icetrance

I think you are right, Geostan.

I think "s'être cassé" is maybe "ultra correct", but sometimes French people will often leave it in the infinitive form (pour se casser). I think it's acceptable.

Another example:

Mon père devait être très malade pour avoir appelé son voisin à cette heure de la nuit. Or, "Il fallait que mon père..."

"Devoir", in the imperfect, just doesn't mean "was supposed to". It can also mean "must have been." Thanks for bringing that to my attention, Geostan.


----------



## Icetrance

Hello,

I always think that "devait" means "supposed to." Understanding the different meanings of _devoir _has been, by far, the most difficult thing for me to master in French. Enfin, je pense que j'y arrive. 

Il devait aller avec moi  = He was supposed to go with me.

Il devait être pas comme les autres s'il voulait m'aider sans arrière-pensée = He must have been different from others if he wanted to help without any ulterior motive.


----------



## Montaigne

I guess we'll understand that the imperfect fits better if we turn  the sentence into the interrogative form : "Fallait-il que le vase...".


----------



## Ms researcher

Le film était à Paris. Il fallait/il a fallu que nous prenions un autre train.

Are both _fallait/il a fallu_  acceptable?
Thanks.


----------



## charlie16

Je ne dirais pas que "il fallait que" est incorrect. But that sounds weird.
Donc "il a fallu que nous prenions un autre train".


----------



## geostan

Ms researcher said:


> Le film était à Paris. Il fallait/il a fallu que nous prenions un autre train.
> 
> Are both _fallait/il a fallu_  acceptable?
> Thanks.



It would depend on context. If in fact you took another train, then the passé composé would be used. If the context were not clear that you took another train, then the imperfect would be justified.


----------



## pieanne

If your narration is situated in the present, use "il fallait que". If you're telling something that happened in the past, then use" il a fallu que".


----------



## P22T33

pieanne said:


> If your narration is situated in the present, use "il fallait que". If you're telling something that happened in the past, then use" il a fallu que".



Correct, and if you're expressing regret, you should say:

"Il aurait fallu que ..." = "We should have taken ..."


----------



## PSpade

Bonjour à tous.

Bien que je comprenne assez bien l'utilisation de l'imparfait et le passé composé, j'ai du mal à les distinguer pour le verbe FALLOIR. Quelle est la différence entre, par exemple, "Il fallait tondre la pelouse" et "Il a fallu tondre la pelouse" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Les nuances sont souvent multiples.
Mais dans l'exemple ci-dessus, le *passé simple* indique que la pelouse a bien été tondue ; ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'*imparfait*, qui ne donne aucune information réelle à ce sujet.


----------



## vanagreg

Bonjour,

dans ton exemple, l'usage de l'imparfait ici décrit plutôt (je pense) une action qu'il aurait fallu faire:

_Il fallait tondre la pelouse = We should have mown the lawn_
_Il a fallu tondre la pelouse = We had to mow the lawn_


----------



## Zeggy

Hey !

Il fallait tondre la pelouse serait plutôt : The lawn had to be mowed
We don't know if the lawn was mown or not.


----------



## radagasty

Zeggy said:


> Hey !
> 
> Il fallait tondre la pelouse serait plutôt : The lawn had to be mowed
> We don't know if the lawn was mown or not.


 
Mais si l'imparfait se traduit par 'the lawn had to be mown', ce serait la même traduction que celle que vanagreg a donnée pour le passé composé. Il reste encore la question: quelle est la différence entre les deux?


----------



## Zeggy

Non pas vraiment car dans :
- "Il a fallu tondre la pelouse" : on sait que la pelouse a été tondue
- "Il fallait tondre la pelouse" : la pelouse devrait être tondue mais on ne sait pas si elle l'a été ou pas


----------



## PSpade

Alors, si je comprends bien, je dirais:

Il a fallu tondre la pelouse, je l'ai donc tondue.

...parce qu'on sait qu'elle a été tondue.


----------



## Zeggy

Raté ! 

"Il a fallut tondre" la pelouse implique déjà qu'on l'a tondue donc il ne faut pas le répéter.
Par contre dans l'autre sens ça marche: il fallait tondre la pelouse, je l'ai donc tondue. 

Un truc comme il a fallu tondre la pelouse, aujourd'hui j'ai mal au bras ça marche par contre ! : )


----------



## janpol

il fallait...
Il fallait tondre la pelouse, je me suis mis au travail.
Il fallait tondre la pelouse mais personne ne s'est porté volontaire pour le faire.
A notre retour, comme août avait été chaud et humide, il a fallu tondre la pelouse sans attendre.


----------



## quinoa

L'imparfait présente l'action comme inachevée. C'est une question de point de vue. Etant placé au plus près de l'action dans son accomplissement, on ne connait pas la suite.
Avec le passé composé, l'action est présentée comme ayant été accomplie.


----------



## roudoudoux

Je trouve que tout le monde a insisté sur la différence entre une action achevée (passé composé) ou inachevée (imparfait), mais il y a aussi la notion d'action unique ou d'action répétée qui est super importante...

"Quand nous avions un jardin, il fallait tondre la pelouse toutes les semaines.
Puis nous avons acheté un appartement, et il a fallu la tondre une dernière fois."

Cela dit, j'ai l'impression que cet usage de l'imparfait est plus littéraire...


----------



## janpol

Plus littéraire ? Je ne crois pas...


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait juste, mais même avec cette valeur d'habitude, le point de vue est encore une fois "au plus près" du moment ou de la période de temps dont on parle.

De plus on peut aussi rajouter l'imparfait utiliser dans les conditionnelles où là encore, même si on se place dans l'irréel, on imagine une situation où l'action mentionnée à l'imparfait sert de point de départ pour recréer un monde différent où il se passerait autre chose. On est encore une fois au plus près de l'action.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Mais dans l'exemple ci-dessus, le *passé simple* indique que la pelouse a bien été tondue…


Euh ? Où vois-tu un passé simple ?  Tu veux sans doute parler du passé *composé*…

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans un usage strict (qui n'est pas celui de la langue orale), le passé composé fait un lien avec le présent, ce que ne font ni l'imparfait, ni le passé simple :

_Il *a fallu* tondre la pelouse. _(La pelouse est encore tondue.)
_Il *fallut* tondre la pelouse. _(La pelouse a été tondue à l'époque, mais on ne dit rien de ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui.)
_Il *fallait* tondre la pelouse. _(1- habitude : il fallait régulièrement tondre la pelouse ; 2- irréalité : on aurait dû la tondre, mais ça n'a pas été fait.)


----------



## ajno

J`ai une petite question:
il a fallu/fallait tondre la pelouse (mais je ne l`ai pas fait) - c`est donc l`imparfait?


----------



## snarkhunter

ajno said:


> J`ai une petite question:
> il a fallu/fallait tondre la pelouse (mais je ne l`ai pas fait) - c`est donc l`imparfait?


... Cela dépend !

Il a fallu / Je ne l'ai pas fait = _passé composé_
Il fallait = _imparfait
_

Sinon, et à l'intention de *MC* : oui, effectivement, un lapsus de ma part ; c'est bien un passé composé auquel je me référais !


----------



## ajno

snarkhunter said:


> ... Cela dépend !
> 
> Il a fallu / Je ne l'ai pas fait = _passé composé_
> Il fallait = _imparfait
> _



merci pour la réponse, mais je n`ai pas compris
Ça dépend ou la phrase "il a fallu tondre la pelouse, mais je ne l`ai pas fait" est correcte en tout cas?


----------



## snarkhunter

Les deux phrases sont correctes :

"Il a fallu tondre la pelouse, mais je ne l'ai pas fait."
"Il fallait tondre la pelouse, mais je ne l'ai pas fait."


----------

